# secret HP on GA16DE?



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

if there is any type of secret HP on the slow GA16 that can be unlocked fairly easily and/or inexpensively, please let me know.


----------



## MillerTime1.6 (Feb 2, 2004)

id say search before posting a thread that's been discussed thousands of times before. go to nissanperformancemag.com and check out the project ga16det. have fun


----------



## GrossGus (Jun 20, 2003)

take your airbox out and punt it into your neighbor's yard. install a 3" cone air filter.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sles said:


> easily and/or inexpensively.


power? inexpensive? guess you didn't realize hp costs money.


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

ive followed the 1.6T but i'm looking naturally aspirated power, hence the NA section of the forum. so yes, i have done my homework but there is always more knowledge out there to be learned. the power doesnt neccessarily need to be inexpensive but i can hope.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah there is secret hp on a ga16de... the CIA is denying its existence but some of us have found it with a turbo.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah, go to the menu screen, the press triangle, triangle, x, x, O, O, square square, R1, R2, L1, L2, then do 2 circles from down/left/up/right motion. then go back to your car.. it should now have unlocked 98WHP added.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Chuck said:


> Yeah, go to the menu screen, the press triangle, triangle, x, x, O, O, square square, R1, R2, L1, L2, then do 2 circles from down/left/up/right motion. then go back to your car.. it should now have unlocked 98WHP added.


ROTFLMAO!!!!


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

wow you're right, all my problems have been solved thanks to playstation.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

!!!!

dude im Jk..

the only "free" "low cost" mod you can do is advance your timing.. which will make you run premium..

I can tell you how to make a spec V cold air intake fit on your car.. its on ebay for about 50 bucks..


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

u know any great ways to make ur car lighter then? ive taken out the spare wheel and shit but i need less weight.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

remove all seats (except driver), center console, radio, dash (minus gauges) airbags, airbag computer, shift knob, glove box, carpet, sound deadending material, speakers, drive your car with 1 gallon of gas in it, remove the AC, and all lines, get a hawkon 10lb battery (like 30lbs right there).. umm remove your entire exhaust.. You would have lost abou 300 lbs all together.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

sles said:


> u know any great ways to make ur car lighter then? ive taken out the spare wheel and shit but i need less weight.


i refer you to *SmoothDaddyFig* on the sr20forums , he is the master of weight reduction 

heres a link to his current car weight and pics ::
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=77774 

do a search over there for his posts about his car if you wanna know more.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sles said:


> u know any great ways to make ur car lighter then? ive taken out the spare wheel and shit but i need less weight.



dude, you're just gonna have to get over the fact that you'll have to spend decent money to make that car quick in any way.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sles said:


> ive followed the 1.6T but i'm looking naturally aspirated power, hence the NA section of the forum. so yes, i have done my homework but there is always more knowledge out there to be learned. the power doesnt neccessarily need to be inexpensive but i can hope.


tons of write ups on Project 200SX pre-turbo


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Chuck said:


> Yeah, go to the menu screen, the press triangle, triangle, x, x, O, O, square square, R1, R2, L1, L2, then do 2 circles from down/left/up/right motion. then go back to your car.. it should now have unlocked 98WHP added.


Thought that opened the Calsonic GTR? 

Classic post....lol


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

*link*

check out this link-----> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/258916/4 .it tells u how to make a custom ram air intake for your ga16de out of pvc pipe and exhaust pipe costing less than 20 bucks. u take the pvc pipe and exhaust pipe and take it down through the fender and right up to where the stock driving lights would be. there are at least 2 people who have done this mod on car domain and they say it improves the power a great deal. i would do it myself but im not too sure about the loss of filtering.

if any one else knows more about this mod, i need more info on it, the pros and cons of it, and if it actually is worth doing.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

using PVC pipe to make an intake is BAD. And they're overexaggerating the power...maybe 1-2hp they got.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

what if you use all exhaust pipe


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, but why not do it right the first time and spend the money on a real CAI.

you get what you pay for man.......the less you pay, the less you'll get.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

chimmike said:


> you get what you pay for man.......the less you pay, the less you'll get.


True, true.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

but if the ram air actually worked on this mod, wouldnt it be more powerful than a real cai?


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

i so wish their was some way to put a good ram air system on the b14.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sicksilver99 said:


> but if the ram air actually worked on this mod, wouldnt it be more powerful than a real cai?



ram air is a fictional bs name.

the only REAL ram air happens at speeds unattainable by most all cars. Over 600mph.

and no.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sicksilver99 said:


> i so wish their was some way to put a good ram air system on the b14.


just putting fast moving air on the filter doesn't make it ram air. from the airbox to the point where it enters the throttle body has to be a short straight path where the point of entry for the air has to be in a high pressure spot like the front of the bumper/hood area.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

oh, well then screw that ghetto mod


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

functional ram air mostly comes from cars like transams where they have a whole ram air set up.. ours is short ram..


ps someone close this thread we dont need 3 threads bout the same finding the most hp or getting more hp out ofa NA ga...


----------



## ferz (Jun 25, 2004)

*I can tell you how to make a spec V cold air intake fit on your car.. its on ebay for*

how do you for chuck I m interest for it :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you dont, you get an intake made for out car.. its not worth it....


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Well I've heard even the Trans Am ram is is bs, when you think about, how is the engine going to take in more air? just not physically possibly, unless you compress the air... ahem... turbo... ahem... so forget ram air, man just cough up the cash and buy good parts, this isn't a cheap hobby!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you ever hear of a functional hood scoop.. its open to allow more air flow to get into the compartment...


----------

